# Mounting 4 jaws



## 1hand (Jan 10, 2011)

I got around to mounting my two 4jaw chucks today that I got last year when Metal Butcher found such a good deal on them. One is 6" and the other is 4"






I found this little M8 center finder from LMS













Found the marks with the lazer





Drilled





And done!






Matt


----------



## Kmot (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the photo tutorial. Downloaded and saved! ;D


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

brill work a Q wher did you get you lazer ponter from or is it sumthing you made up


----------



## 1hand (Jan 11, 2011)

krv3000  said:
			
		

> brill work a Q wher did you get you lazer ponter from or is it sumthing you made up



http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2606&category=1261091193

Looks like they jacked the price about $45 since I got mine 2yrs ago.

Matt


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

HI thanks


----------

